# Grizzly 0516. Threading .



## Loggerhead9640 (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone make a thread dial for this machine?  And is there any way to cut a 28 tpi on it?   It's a grizzly 0516 that I have removed the mill and purchased a base for it.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## kdupuis (Aug 5, 2013)

Little Machine Shop has the thread dial you need Part #2545
My machine does not show 28 tpi but it may be possible.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Aug 7, 2013)

Be sure to read the comments on the LMS web site about the part - it mentions that you may have some issues with it....


----------

